# glTexSubImage2D()-Fragen(Zerstörbares Terrain, OpenGL)



## Schnitter (16. Aug 2008)

Hi.

Ich bin gerade dabei mir (via LWJGL/OpenGL) ein zerstörbares Terrain zu programmieren.
Als erstes hatte ich 1024x1024 GL_POINTS gezeichnet, was auch funktioniert hat(wie man sich denken kann aber eher langsam ). Dann habe ich einen Tipp bekommen - das Ganze Terrin soll eine Textur sein(was ich ja vorher schon hatte, also ne Textur) und dann kann ich die explosionen(ja, darum gehts ) nachher einfach per glTexSubImage2D() einberechnen.
Das geht auch bisher ganz gut.
Allerdings habe ich jetzt meine explosions-Textur als einen Kreis, der mit Transparenz umgeben und mit einem Farbverlauf gefüllt ist.
Da aber alle Pixel *ersetzt* werden, bekomme ich keinen _puren_ Kreis in meine Textur.
Ich hab da schon irgendwas mit vbos oder so gelesen und dass ich nachher auf meine Textur wie auf den Screen zeichnen kann.
Problem: ich will keinen Kreis zeichnen, sondern einen _Transparenten_Kreis!
Oder: Es sollen alle Pixel, die innerhalb des Kreises sind, total transparent sein(->Ich will nen Kreis ausschneiden!).


Jetzt ist eben die Frage, ob jemand weiß, wie ich das am besten machen könnte?
Ich hoff' jetzt einfach mal, dass ich zu so später Stunde noch relativ verständlich schreiben kann 




MfG


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Aug 2008)

Ich würde die "Explosions-Textur" einfach an der entsprechenden Stelle als Decal zeichnen und dann blenden, damit es gut ausschaut.


----------



## Schnitter (17. Aug 2008)

_Was?_^^
Verstehe ich jetzt grad nich, sorry.
Ich hätte da jetzt gerne ein paar Befehle/Codezeilen/Links gesehen  nach Decal(Was soll das eigentlich sein?)/blenden suchen, hat ja nix gebracht


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Aug 2008)

Decals sind die Objekte die nur Zeitweise existieren und je nach Menge Perfo kosten 

Einfach an der Stelle wo die Explosion stattgefunden hat ein Quad zeichnen und mit der Texture versehen. Das ganze mit Blending  - zb. Alphablending - hübsch machen und gut ist.


----------

